# Seeking advice on some Daystar FOs



## Midnight Rowan (Aug 18, 2011)

I just picked up quite of a few of the clearance FOs from the sale Stacy over at Daystar is running... only $7.00 for a lb., who could resist?   I'm eager to soap with them, but could find limited information on the soap scent review board (some couldn't find any review at all), so was hoping I could find some here, as well as a little advice on how you overcame any issues. I bought:

Perfect Peony
Black Tie Affair
Baies Fouettes
Vanilla Peach
Sweet Oblivion
Uninhibited (Eucalyptus Spearmint)
Oh So Nice
L'Magique Hour
Bubblegum Pop Star
Juicy Baby
Bird of Paradise
Sticky Batter
Felicity
Vanilla Mocha

Reviews I could find:

Sweet Oblivion - Soap on a stick (2 reviews)
Perfect Peony - serious ricing (1 review) & perfectly behaved (1 review)
Juicy Baby - "Instant Cement" (1 review) & ricing (1 review)
Bubblegum Pop Star - ricing (1 review), slight discoloration but no ricing 
                                 or A when used in whipped soap (1 review)
Felicity - A & ricing (1 review), instant seize (1 review)
Vanilla Mocha - just the expected dark brown D (3 reviews)
Bird of Paradise - perfect behavior (minus the tiniest bit of D) in 2 reviews

Would love to get some reviews for 

Sticky Batter
Vanilla Peach
Uninhibited
L'Magique Hour
Oh So Nice
Baies Fouettes
Black Tie Affair

and would appreciate immensely any tips/tricks for overcoming the bad A most of these seem to be guilty of =) Most of these smell TDF oob, so would really love to be able to make some nice soap with them.

I'm planning to use OO, CO, PO, & a bit of Castor. Will soap RT (both oil and lye) from masterbatch, and plan to add FO to base oils before lye. Will try to avoid gel (though some reviews mentioned instant gel )  I do like to use sugar and salt, but can leave these out if there's possibility they may make the situation worse on the misbehaving FOs... again, any tricks for getting around the A would be wonderful! Thanks in advance


----------



## PrairieCraft (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm no help but was considering getting some of the uninhibited.  Does it smell good?  Like the BBW?  Wonder if she has any left, hmm...

Hope someone can help you.  That was an awesome deal for the FOs.  I have one from DS that I bought on clearance, likely because it made soap on a stick.  I just HP it, no problemo.  So, if all else fails break out the crock pot.


----------



## Midnight Rowan (Aug 18, 2011)

I've never smelled the BBW, but it's a very strong, straight up Eucalyptus Spearmint OOB. I would have thought it was EO if I didn't know any better. It may have a bit of sweetness come through soaped, will have to see  HTH

ETA: If you think you might want it, I'd shoot her an email. We went back and forth for over a week, but she was great about setting my choices aside from the first email, so they were still waiting for me when I finally decided :wink:


----------



## DMCC (Aug 31, 2011)

I bought four of the $7.00 FOs.  Sticky Batter, Vanilla Peach, Bubblegum Pop Star and Bird of Paradise.  

Sticky Batter - I just LOVE this scent! I could smell it all day long. To me, it smells nothing like the description.  I, maybe, get a little pistachio and slight floral and milk, but that's it. Definitely a soft fragrance that is very light OOB and also very light in lotion and CP soap.  Soaped like a dream and I was very suprised how white the soap is and I didn't use TD.  Nice white bar.  Scent is very, very light at 1 oz pp.  Almost gone.  I wish it were stronger because I truly love this scent. It's a very unique fragrance.  Will try sugar scrub next.  I may try to track down the actual perfume, as well.  

Vanilla Peach - Beautiful, sweet vanilla peach juice. Haven't soaped it yet, but did use in lotion.  Had it on this past weekend and my daughter immediately asked what I was wearing and said she wanted some.  Takes some time to blossom in lotion.  Sweet, peachy, vanilla and kind of musky at the end with a very slight coconut in there. I will probably soap it this weekend. The peach in this FO takes center stage.  

Bird of Paradise - Haven't soaped yet, but made lotion.  Very sweet, sugary strawberry notes on a light vanilla background.  Sweet and kind of candyish.  

Bubblegum Pop Star - Smells like bubblegum a bit, but has a lot more depth to it than just bubble gum.  (Double Bubble, maybe?).  I get a distinct anise like scent on the dry down OOB and on scent strip.  Haven't soaped yet.


----------



## Midnight Rowan (Sep 4, 2011)

Thank you DMCC!

It's good to know the Sticky Batter behaves, as I was wondering about discoloration. I know what you mean about how light it is... I like my FOs on the strong side, and when I first smelled this OOB in the same room with the others, I almost couldn't smell anything. I've been thinking about using it for the white topping on a beer soap (main batch scented with Juicy Baby!) since the citrus in the Juicy Baby! is incredibly strong, at least OOB, and thought the Sticky Batter might sweeten it just a tad. Great to know it stays white =)

The Vanilla Peach smells just luscious OOB, and my 19 yo daughter is dying for me to soap it (she's mad for anything vanilla), will prob do 100% CO bar with this, 20% SF and Coconut Milk to try and keep it as white as possible. 

My younger daughter (10) is absolutely in love with the Bubblegum Pop Star, but I haven't soaped that yet either. Waiting on some TD to come in so I can try a baby pink & white spoon swirl with it. 

I did soap the Bird of Paradise, and was very disappointed =( The scent was just delicious OOB, *incredibly* fruity with some berry and sugar mixed in there. However, when soaped, it faded ALOT by the next morning (even using cornstarch). Also, the D was far stronger than the reviews on the soap scent review board indicated. It's now 2 weeks old, and looking almost like a milk chocolate color (didn't add any color so I could accurately guage D). Also, I used an aloe juice/greek yogurt (no water, yogurt added at trace) lye solution, and gel began almost instantly when poured. I should have left it out, but threw it in the freezer to try and stop it... has a HUGE 3 shades darker circle in the center lol. Also, over the 2 weeks, it's developed some white speckling in the middle of the partial gel, which I've never seen before >.<

I also soaped the L'Magique Hour, and was pleasantly surprised. It was very musky OOB, but bloomed into a lovely, sultry evening perfume type scent when soaped. Incredibly strong, though. I soaped at .7 oz ppo, would not use more than .5 oz ppo next time, as the scent lingered in the entire house for about 3 days after soaping. It wasn't unpleasant enough to drive us out of the room, but I could have sworn I started tasting it in my drink the 2nd day out lol. There was absolutely no D (other than the palest yellow tinge from the OO), and was actually slow to trace, so had plenty of time to work with it had I chosen to swirl. I did do a cocoa pencil line in it, and a couple of the bars separated, but that was probably just me being heavy handed with it. 

I think other than the Juicy Baby!/Sticky Batter combo, I'm going to try the Sweet Oblivion in a salt bar... Oh my do I LOVE that FO oob. Nice and strong, but less perfumy than the L'Magique Hour. It has an underlying clean tone to it, but top notes are all citrus, with some lily, jasmine, and berry heart notes to it. Just can't get enough of sniffing that one lol. 

Would love to hear more reviews!


----------



## NancyRogers (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear about the Bird of Paradise.  I also ordered a bottle of that one.  Haven't had time to do anything with it yet.  I guess I'll use it for candles, body spray and lotion.  I don't so much mind the discoloration.  Has the scent come back at all?  How much did you use?  Any acceleration?


----------



## Midnight Rowan (Sep 6, 2011)

I used .8 oz. ppo, Nancy, and I'm happy to say that it blooms when wet. Did a hand wash test with it now that it's 2 weeks old, and the scent can't be called strong, but definitely there from about a foot away (held sudsy hands about a foot away from face), so decent enough throw I'd say. It might not fill the bathroom with scent during a shower, but definitely the shower =). As for acceleration, I didn't notice any until I added the greek yogurt at trace, so that may have been the culprit for the A, not sure. Will have to test it in a non-milk soap, as it definitely went to immediate pudding like trace once I added the yogurt. Hope that helps!


----------



## DMCC (Sep 7, 2011)

You're welcome Midnight Rowan!  Glad I could help.  

Thanks for the review of the soaped the Bird of Paradise.  The lotion I made with it has had some time to sit and although it smells super good when applying, it quickly fades away on your skin.  Quite disappointing as I had high hopes for that one.

I'm going to purchase the L'Magique Hour today.  Your review helped me make my decision.    I adore strong FOs that last and it sounds like this one might be a keeper.  How is this one holding up so far?


----------



## Midnight Rowan (Sep 8, 2011)

The L'Magique Hour is holding up just fine. It's not got the awesome throw that it did that first week, but I'm willing to bet it'll bloom like wildfire again when wet. There hasn't been any further discoloration, still the pale pale yellow that it had at the beginning, which is probably more from the grade A OO and castor oil than from the FO. 

I've also since soaped the Baies Fouettes, which so far has proven just as lovely soaped as it was OOB. No noticeable fading, but a mild D to medium tan. It was a bit of a mover, but was still able to achieve a 4 color swirl working fast. I was really pleased with it, as I did use it in a 100% CO bar with 100% Coconut Milk for the liquid, which I'm sure contributed greatly to the A. I think this will be incredibly pleasant in a leave on product, lotion, whipped butter, even a solid perfume or deodorant. I can imagine a very happy feeling catching whiffs of this all day =)


----------



## photoshadows (Sep 11, 2011)

I have the Vanilla Peach and tested it in a small sample cup of CP soap. It smells pretty much the same as OOB which seems like a great lotion scent, but kind of strange for a soap to my nose. Don't get me wrong it IS BEAUTIFUL, just seems like a perfect lotion. It also discolors to a really DARK brown so I wouldn't bother with colorants if using it in soap. Let us know how the rest work out as I have a few of them too and would love to know others' experiences with them.


----------



## Midnight Rowan (Sep 11, 2011)

How dark, photoshadows? as in, milk chocolate or dark chocolate? I'm wondering if some vanilla stabilizer + TD + white mica combo might be able to keep it under control ^^ I doubt my daughter would care about it being black even, she's so in love with it OOB, but..."Vanilla Peach" just begs for colorant!


----------



## photoshadows (Sep 12, 2011)

The Vanilla Peach went REALLY dark. Almost black if I remember correctly. I agree it needs a pretty feminine color, but I'm not sure Stabilizer & TD will do the trick  :? Let us know if it works if you try it Midnight!


----------



## Midnight Rowan (Sep 12, 2011)

I passed the review on to my daughter, and predictably, she didn't care if it was black, so long as she could smell it lol Will still try, though, just to see ^^


----------

